# A budding author?



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

This is linked to: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=92327

As I said before, be gentle with him, as we could have a future Dan Abnett or James Swallow!!! Lewis is a prolific writer!
I made him change a few things. Initially, he was shown as Emperor Lewis, but I told him that was Heresy and he would rapidly receive a visit from the Inquisition if he did not change it. He duly obliged! Nico is his best mate at school and he is in Year 2, hence the references. The Lone Stars are his Chapter of Space Marines.

He is already working on the next part...bless him! 

*The Start of a New Beginning
By Lewis Willcox (aged 8)*​
I sat and watched over the land, tree by tree, meadow by meadow, having thoughts that this green land would turn into a devastated black cesspit…
I felt war was upon us.
I, Chapter-Master Lewis, leader of all the Space marine forces was thinking of all the faces that I have seen and slaughtered.

I sat in my chair at headquarters, waiting for one of my brothers, Nico. There was a knock on the door.
“Come in”, I said. It was Nico.
“Sit”
“I have news for you Chapter-Master”
“What is it young Nico?”
“Forces of the Year 2 Traitor Marines are on their way, and the heavy-bolters have not yet arrived”
“Argggh! I knew my senses were right. Prepare the Lone Stars!”
“As you wish”, said Nico.

Ding! Ding! Ding!
“The Heavy-bolters have arrived!”
Quick as a flash, Nico dashed over to the Chapeter-masters room.
“The Heavy-bolters have arrived!”
“Good. PREPARE FOR BATTLE!”

All of Lewis’s marines were in a long line staring out at the tourches that were coming over the hill.
“Prepare to fire!”

The Year 2 traitors were now twenty metres away.
“FIRE!”
Dakaka-dakka-dakka.

The Year 2 traitors were already wasted….


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

That's awesome! For such a young man to write so well. Reminds me of when I was that age and writing too...which now I'm sad about because my creativity from back then has simply been hidden somewhere. Tell him to keep at it, because at his age, that's really good and he'll only get better and better if he does keep at it.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

+rep, though really you need to make lewis an account so he can harvest the precious rep himself!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

very well written for someone so young! i know plenty of adults who couldn't string that story together....though i am not sure if that reflects badly on them or me for knowing them?

Well done and keep up the good work the world needs more sci-fi writers! plus with the way Black library works, he could easily be working on a Heresy novel, because im sure they will still be pumping them out when Lewis is an adult.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments guys. I will pass them on (and show them to him). It warms me cockles.....


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Brilliance in the making*

It is freekishly amazing how at his young age he is so in tune with his use of words and the relation and tranformation into the written script. 

Please tell young Lewis to write more as I am wanting to know what happens to Year 2 :goodpost:


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

*Adrian*
I will do. I know he is drafting something now. He's very excited, getting replies from all around the world. Heresy Online is truly a wonderful site.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

*Part 2*

.
.
Nico looked like he was firing his boltgun every second for half an hour.
Unfortunately, the traitor marines were begining to get back into it.
Group 5 were down to two to three marines, and Chapter-Master Lewis was starting to get worried that his men were going to break.
"Never break!' he shouted 'We are brothers of glory, we are the Lone Stars!"

Group 5 kept on pushing forward, but eventually died. Group 4 did the same.
The Chapter-Master gathered his brothers around him and told them to prepare to charge. The Lone Stars got out their hand-to-hand weapons, from chainsaws to warhammers, from power swords to chainaxes.
"CHARGE!"
The Lone Stars charged, screaming at the traitors. The look on their faces showed that they were terrified.
SLASH! BASH! TWANG!
The traitors were now dying and the fortune of battle turned.

Chapter-Master Lewis suddenly felt a crack on his back and he was forced to the floor. He saw the dark helmet, and saw the black hammer. It was about to strike him down.
Then he saw the blade of a chainsaw suddenly appear through the front of the traitors armour. It was Nico.
"Thank you brother"
Soon it was all over. Lewis stood up in front of the remaining marines.
"We have made history here' he shouted ' hail the Lone Stars!"

Later a feast was held in hounour of the victory.

*The End*​
Now I spoke to Lewis about his Chapter being broken down into Groups rather than Companies. A novel idea I said, but you lost nearly 2 Companies of marines and that is a serious loss of men.
He told me it was a serious battle and the traitors outnumbered them. So, he was happy to leave a Group = Company, and the casualties were acceptable in the circumstances!!! :smoke:


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

As long as the traitorous bastards die, right?


Wow, this is a really well written story for an 8 year old. If he ever gets published, let me know!


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Alsojames said:


> As long as the traitorous bastards die, right?


:laugh::goodpost:




> Wow, this is a really well written story for an 8 year old. If he ever gets published, let me know!


Thanks mate. If he's ever famous, do you think he'll still give Heresy Online a plug? :biggrin:


----------

